# [REVIEW] SMOANT Campbel



## RainstormZA (16/12/18)

@Heaven Gifts asked me to do a review after I received my SMOANT Campbel that I won in one of their giveaway competitions. First of all, I want to thank them for sending me the SMOANT Campbel, even though it took a long time to get to me (2 months ish).

At first impression, I got a sealed dark blue box. It was a smart looking box and strong too. It had an imprint of some town with a flag on top of the tallest building with the words "CAMPBEL TOWN" and "SMOANT" at the bottom with the trademark ant logo with it. On the top corner of the box, a sticker indicating the mod was "dark blue", or as I was led to think it was. I didn't bother to do any research on the SMOANT Campbel as I clearly forgot all about the prize I won so I had no idea of what colours were included in the range. I'm only doing the research now.




Open the box and I see a nicely margined envelope that says "Designed by SMOANT", with a few cards in it. The cards were a warning card on choosing liquids, a battery information card, an after sales service and warranty card where you can fill in your personal details and last card is a QC (Quality Certificate) indicating the date that it passed QC. Then you have this little booklet that tells you how to use the device which was very well detailed and easy to read.













Now let's get to the device. 

On my first impression, it was actually NOT "dark blue" as indicated on the box. It's more of a metallic blue. In the box, there is a charging cable included, one Campbel filter (which is more like a long funnel pipe with a small tank at the bottom), Campbel device, spare glass tubes, 2 extra coils in a little cute box and a coil already installed in the tank.




Fishing the Campbel device out, it feels so light yet somehow the metal quality isn't up to standard in my opinion. It's great they go for a lighter body but for a person like me with small hands, it does not really fit well into my hand. Its a little too big in the width.










*Please, for all purposes intended, read the user manual before you attempt to try it out. Learn what your filter contains and how to disassemble / assemble. *

Taking out the filter to try it out with a liquid. To my surprise, it was a little more heavier than the device itself. Very very solid on the outside too. Unfortunately, because I did not read the manual, I actually broke a small part inside. The top part of the mesh tube has a tiny pin in and it is very flimsy, that broke when i was trying to screw that part into the top of the tank. Luckily I was able to fix it with some strong epoxy putty.













The SMOANT Campbel takes a single 18650 battery, not much weight added afterwards, without the filter part. 







Here comes the exciting part where I start testing general drinking liquids and e-juice.

My first choice was Liquifruit Tropical Punch in the filter with some of my DIY strawberry e-juice. I got to admit, I was skeptical with the flavour at first as I really couldn't tell if it was blending in or something. To be honest, it was a completely different experience. I have never tasted strawberry in tropical fruit juice and this was phenomenal. I was blown away by the flavours. Unfortunately, with two small tanks, it went very quickly and the flavour mellowed out as I drew in some more vape. 

Fast forward to this weekend, I decided to do something completely different. I can't stand the taste or smell of cubano infused tobacco so I thought I'd try my DIY mix of Cubano, RY4 Double and Jamaica Rum blend WITH some Captain Morgan Spiced Gold rum. Who would believe that I came up with this concotion? Needless to say, it came out way better than I expected. Vaping straight Spiced Gold rum with a tobacco juice made it taste so much better. 

My final verdict: Sad to say, this is not a mod I would keep because I don't really have parties or silly friends who like to experiment and have fun. This would be a great mod for people who like to experiment. The flavour is actually phenomenal. Pity the tanks are too small, could have done away with bigger ones, like using bubble glass tubes instead of straight tubes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

